# Crested Butte, CO



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

Whats the word on Crested Butte? Likes/Dislikes?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

oak said:


> Whats the word on Crested Butte? Likes/Dislikes?


Great mountain, shitty locals.


Good flavor of snow, short lift lines, if you stay in town there are tons of places to get good food and alcohol. Only thing that gets me down is that the townies there have an odd sense of self entitlement. If that doesn't bug you, it is a sick place.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably my most favorite ski area in the state. Amazing terrain. It's right up there with Squaw and Jackson gnar factor wise. 

Locals can have a 'tude there. AWNOW is correct. Generally speaking I haven't had a problem with it often. Seems to be the only place I've ran into it, is in town, late night at a bar. It is kind of weird. No problems at slopeside spots, or in Gunny though. Definitely worth a visit, and it is one of the great ski towns.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll be riding there this year instead of Telluride. Like others have said, there is somewhat of an attitude there, but it was in Telluride too. Trust-funders are abundant in both locations. I didn't ride there at all last season, but did a few times the season before, so I don't know the mountain real well. I've got a lot of friends that do know it well so I am looking forward to it. What I have ridden is pretty awesome though!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One more thing to add. Even though a good portion of the mountain has a sunny aspect, it get's freakin' cooooold there. Cold air just gets trapped in that valley. Bring some warm layers, your puffy, or both.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.

I will be working there this winter, it will be my first time living out of Minnesota and my first shred at a real mountain, so needless to say I'm really excited for this winter. If anyone wants to ride let me know, I will be working on the mountain so I plan to ride everyday. Thanks!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh hell, you'll have no problem. You'll be one of those "jaded" locals in no time. Have fun, it's one of the great spots in the US.


----------



## tim_lock (Jan 12, 2010)

I moved out there for a season from Florida to work on the lift. It was by far the best 6 months of my life. You're going to absolutely love it. The mountain is huge, especially the north face, and there's plenty of steep terrain and powder to satisfy anyone. 

Not sure if you're a smoker or not, but word is that there are 23 smoke shacks on the mountain. Even after living out there for ~6 months and riding every free minute, I was only able to discover 12. But the best one by far is at the beginning of the Keystone run to the left in the trees. You'll thank me later.

Anyways, you'll have a blast. I never saw any locals with an attitude, but then again maybe I was one of them.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Oh hell, you'll have no problem. You'll be one of those "jaded" locals in no time. Have fun, it's one of the great spots in the US.


I smell a 'tude coming on. :laugh:


----------

